# Almost screwed the pooch...



## Herb G. (Mar 19, 2019)

So, I'm getting 6 pen kits ready to turn. I matched up the blanks to the kits (no easy task, given the kits.)
and drilled the blanks. I'm fixing to epoxy the tubes in the blanks when it dawns on me to check the transparency of the blanks in a brighter light than I have in my shop.

I used a little LED light I got on Amazon & sure enough, I could see right thru 5 of the blanks.
Which means I have to paint the tubes so the brass doesn't show thru.
Oh well, better I catch it now, than afterwards & the pens look like chit.

Now I got some tube painting to do before I can glue up the blanks.
At least I caught it in time though.

Moral of the story: Never be in a hurry.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 19, 2019)

Good save just in the nick of time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 20, 2019)

Paint inside the blank drill holes to avoid seeing the epoxy
on the tubes through the transparent blanks.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 20, 2019)

paint the blank holes instead of the tubes!


----------



## kweinert (Mar 20, 2019)

I'll just ask a really dumb question here that I think I already have an inkling of what the answer is.

Has anyone tried tinting the epoxy when you glue in the tubes in situations like this?

My inkling is that you really don't get complete coverage so it doesn't work - but I still thought I'd ask.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 21, 2019)

kweinert said:


> I'll just ask a really dumb question here that I think I already have an inkling of what the answer is.
> Has anyone tried tinting the epoxy when you glue in the tubes in situations like this?
> My inkling is that you really don't get complete coverage so it doesn't work - but I still thought I'd ask.



I've seen it done over on the pen forum. A few guys tint the epoxy with the paint they used to paint the tubes & blanks with, just to be sure.
I don't think it's something I'd try, because most epoxy is alkyd based, and the paints are water based.
I think it would weaken the bond eventually, or cause a chemical reaction that might not be so pleasant to be around.

@rdabpenman , I have seen the blanks painted inside too. I guess it wouldn't hurt, but it takes forever to dry since the air doesn't flow so well inside a bored hole.

For everyone else, you can make some unusual effects by painting the tubes a different color than plain brass.
If you paint a tube white or silver, it makes a completely different effect on darker blanks.
It makes the inside of the blank "glow" for lack of a better term.
It can also have the opposite effect if you use a dark paint on the tube. It adds depth to the finish.
Sort of like a black car that's been polished.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 8, 2019)

rdabpenman said:


> Paint inside the blank drill holes to avoid seeing the epoxy
> on the tubes through the transparent blanks.
> 
> Les


What is the best type of paint to use so the epoxy adheres to the blank?


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> What is the best type of paint to use so the epoxy adheres to the blank?



Most popular I believe to use are the little bottles of paint for model cars.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 8, 2019)

I have used cheap rattle can paint. Also Testor. Just make sure it is dry and it really doesn't take too long. Especially if you hit it with a hair dryer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

